# Bush-N-A-Bag?



## chadeugene (Aug 22, 2013)

Anybody ever use one of these?







I'm thinking about picking one up as an alternative to using my ground blind this year.  Any experience with them?


----------



## Rix56 (Aug 22, 2013)

Looks good, I was looking at similar leaf a flogue type camo and decided to go with the ASAT 3d suit.  I really enjoy stalking game and felt it would keep me more mobile.  The reviews seem great on ASAT camo, but it sure is ugly.


----------



## chadeugene (Aug 22, 2013)

Rix56 said:


> Looks good, I was looking at similar leaf a flogue type camo and decided to go with the ASAT 3d suit.  I really enjoy stalking game and felt it would keep me more mobile.  The reviews seem great on ASAT camo, but it sure is ugly.



I looked into the ASAT.  I really liked it, but I've been on a diet and have been losing weight steadily.  I didn't want to spend over $100 on the ASAT suits and not be able to wear it next season.  Fortunately, the bush-na-bag is one size fits all.


----------



## zanzibar (Aug 22, 2013)

I'm also planning to use the ASAT 3d suit this year but that "bush" is pretty cool. My concern with both the ASAT 3d suit and the bush is that they might interfere with shooting. Will an arm guard be sufficient to keep them from hitting the bowstring?


----------



## SELFBOW (Aug 22, 2013)

chadeugene said:


> I really liked it, but I've been on a diet and have been losing weight steadily.



Tell us about it. I know some guys on here been trying real hard to lose a few pounds...


----------



## chadeugene (Aug 22, 2013)

buckbacks said:


> Tell us about it. I know some guys on here been trying real hard to lose a few pounds...



It's pretty simple.  No fast food, and no junk food.  Here is a pretty good sample of what I eat in a day:

Breakfast:
English muffin, a banana, a few almonds, and about 1 cup of milk and a cup of black coffee.

For lunch:
I'll have some fruit, a sandwich without cheese on whole grain bread, and some left over green beans from the night before.

Afternoon snack:

A piece of fruit

Dinner:
A reasonably sized pork chop or chicken, some cantaloupe or watermelon, some green beans, and a sweet potato

Evening snack:
Some nuts, a piece of toast and a cup of milk.


It's really pretty simple.  Finally going to get rid of these 80lbs (yeah, 80) I've gained since I began working from home about 3.5 years ago.


----------



## AnAvidArcher (Aug 22, 2013)

zanzibar said:


> I'm also planning to use the ASAT 3d suit this year but that "bush" is pretty cool. My concern with both the ASAT 3d suit and the bush is that they might interfere with shooting. Will an arm guard be sufficient to keep them from hitting the bowstring?




I hunted most of last year with a leaf suit or ghillie-suit, and all I did to keep the leaves out of the way was wear an arm guard, which I do not normally do unless I'm wearing a baggy shirt or my leafy-suit. Just make sure you shoot some while wearing it before you go hunting so there are no "surprises" to ruin your hunt.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 22, 2013)

You can also do a little judicious pruning of the leaves on your bow arm, ect.


----------



## stabow (Aug 25, 2013)

Was wearing one while sitting back in the pines on the edge of a clear cut and had a nice 10 pointer walk up on me from behind since there is no pictures of it posted you can gues how it turned out lol


----------



## chadeugene (Aug 25, 2013)

I think I've decided to just go with an ASAT Vanish Pro.  Big Jim doesn't have any Bush-N-A-Bags in stock, and if I buy from the manufacturer I won't receive the product for about two weeks.  I can order an ASAT Vanish on Amazon tomorrow and have it by Wednesday at lunch time.


----------



## Clipper (Aug 25, 2013)

zanzibar said:


> I'm also planning to use the ASAT 3d suit this year but that "bush" is pretty cool. My concern with both the ASAT 3d suit and the bush is that they might interfere with shooting. Will an arm guard be sufficient to keep them from hitting the bowstring?



I hunt in a leafy suit to which I added 1" wide strips of camo cloth to enhance the break up effect.  I practice with an arm guard and don't have problems with the string hitting anything on the suit.


----------



## BigJim Bow (Aug 26, 2013)

The B na bags should be here soon. I have found them much easier to be mobile since you can either take it off and tote it and then put it back on in a mere seconds....or just roll it up and tuck it under itself and move. Then drop it and it is ready to hunt.

I have had issues in the past with suits that want to tangle up in the briars and vines. 
The critters won't even look at you unless they smell you or catch you moving. 
I have had it work great on both deer and turkeys.
Combine the BnaBag with a hunters tree seat and you will have the advantage for a change.

thanks, bigjim
thanks, bigjim


----------



## ALwoodsman (Aug 27, 2013)

I have used one for a couple of years now.  I think it is a great piece of gear for ground hunting.  I agree with Jim, I have had the leafy suits and spend alot of time getting untangled from briars.  This is quick to put on and blends in real well.


----------



## BigJim Bow (Aug 28, 2013)

Al, aparently it doesn't completely cover up ugly   Sorry man, I couldn't help it.

They say that about me all the time too.
bigjim


----------



## ALwoodsman (Aug 28, 2013)

Jim,  you are right!  I should have used the bag over my head like you do! That might have helped.


----------

